# Time for a change for non-TT cars?



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=57478

Seems pretty conclusive......discuss


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Actually that should only be two votes telling you to use another forum. I pressed the wrong one  ...It was a accident.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Err hello, any owners out there?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

FWIW, I think they should all be in the same forum. The "other VAG" is a bit....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> FWIW, I think they should all be in the same forum. The "other VAG" is a bit....


Mexican? :lol:

Heartily agree. Ditch the silly, unused forums, and lump the "non-TT" cars together.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

91% in favour.....

Come on Jae, listen to your customers. remember we are the reason the advertisers come and make you the money you make from the forum


----------

